# What is pay in atlanta



## tbriggsjr (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking for experienced roofer to work 220 sq of sarnafil 60 mil PVC glue down in Atlanta. Any body know going rate for a good leader? Needs to be good with details, flashing and penetrations? I don't know what the local pay is for that region. I'm in New Orleans. Thanks. [email protected]


----------

